# Hi-Fi Accident (photos)



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, 

I would like to share a story from yesterday. I've read some cat nutrition websites that were recommended here on this forum and decided to slowly switch from fry food to canned, and eventually to canned/home-made mix.

I'm on dry/canned stage right now. I've consulted some other forums in my country in order to get the idea which canned food brands are good quality. 

I've purchased some recommended good quality cans and fed it to my cats. It was lamb/chicken mix with 70% meat content, so pretty decent. 

Albert and Ursjusz refused to eat, but usually reluctant Arwena dug in. That was where the problem started...

After a while she started vomiting - apparently her stomach didn't accept the new food... It wouldn't be a problem since our cats vomit from time to time, but this time she chose to vomit on top of my Hi-Fi amplified...

I've spent the whole evening disassembling, cleaning and reassembling the device. With help of the cats of course. Below is a short photo report from the event 

The culprit:
https://flic.kr/p/qssGTf

The victim:
https://flic.kr/p/qsweSB

The inspector:
https://flic.kr/p/qqf7BE

The helpers:
https://flic.kr/p/qb7aVz

The quality check:
https://flic.kr/p/pvLqQ8

Yes you!
https://flic.kr/p/pvwSTu

That's the joys of keeping a cat  But I don't mind.
Best Regards!


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

*dry 
**amplifier


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Boy, and I complained when Pazu puked on my winter coat! Lol...
You've got some cute supervisors, though!!


----------



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

I read this with much trepidation. I feared photos of blood or fried fur or something. Imagine my relief that it was only vomit . Loved the photos and captions. Good thing you knew how to disassemble it. I wouldn't have had a clue!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh man, vomit in the electronics. You must be a very patient person. 
Your cats are beautiful, especially Arwena. Orange boy looks kind of elderly?


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

DarylCat said:


> [...]Good thing you knew how to disassemble it. I wouldn't have had a clue!


Well, I didn't know either, but when faced with emergency I learn pretty fast


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Greenport ferals said:


> Oh man, vomit in the electronics. You must be a very patient person.


When discussing getting the cats, my wife asked me what is the worst possible thing that they could do. Vomiting on my HiFi was definitely the worst... I said that I can live with that, and I wasn't even mad, when Arwena actually did that 



> Your cats are beautiful, especially Arwena.


Thanks, I agree  



> Orange boy looks kind of elderly?


Ursjusz is actually the youngest. He is 14 months old, while Albert and Arwena are both exactly 2 years old. I think he looks older because he has a serious, slightly pensive face...

He is also slightly overweight, but we are working on this matter


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this; I have a lot of home theater equipment in my living room - neither of my cats have puked on them yet, fortunately  When not in use, you could consider placing some type of protective cloth or cover of some type on top of the hi-fi stack to prevent these types of accidents.

At least no one got hurt  I've always imagined that the worse thing that could happen was an unsecured electronic equipment, such as a TV, falling on them for some reason.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, what a mess! Did the amplifier survive? Electronics and wet things don't usually fare well together! Poor baby - yes it's hard to get angry when they do things that they can't control!.....unlike my Polly who jumped on the counter when I wasn't looking and knocked my expensive decorative Christmas candle onto the floor and smushed one side of it. Grrrrr.............


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

tezster said:


> [...]When not in use, you could consider placing some type of protective cloth or cover of some type on top of the hi-fi stack to prevent these types of accidents.
> [...]


The problem is that the amplifier was in use when it happened  The cats like to sit on top of it when it's working since it's getting pleasantly warm...

After two years of my cats sitting on top of the amplifier, the interior have accumulated a lot of hair inside... I wouldn't notice if not for "The accident"


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Oh, what a mess! Did the amplifier survive? Electronics and wet things don't usually fare well together! Poor baby - yes it's hard to get angry when they do things that they can't control!.....unlike my Polly who jumped on the counter when I wasn't looking and knocked my expensive decorative Christmas candle onto the floor and smushed one side of it. Grrrrr.............


Fortunately the amplifier survived, and I might say that the sound improved  
Or I'm just so happy to hear it again...

You are right, that was not her fault so I wasn't angry at all. Actually it was a good opportunity to take some photos


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL Albert! I love the captions as much as the photos - they really do tell the story!  She's an awfully cute culprit though. 

It's hard to get upset when it's not her fault. My Margaux routinely headed right for a rug, especially the edge of a rug, when she was about to vomit. She never once threw up on the ugly linoleum floor in the kitchen, which would have taken 2 seconds to clean up. :roll:


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

spirite said:


> LOL Albert! I love the captions as much as the photos - they really do tell the story!  She's an awfully cute culprit though.
> 
> It's hard to get upset when it's not her fault. My Margaux routinely headed right for a rug, especially the edge of a rug, when she was about to vomit. She never once threw up on the ugly linoleum floor in the kitchen, which would have taken 2 seconds to clean up. :roll:


My cats usually give me a couple seconds warning, when they are going to vomit, but this time I was to slow... But on the other hand, I've saved scratching post last week, when Ursjusz threw up a little piece of ribbon that he found after packing the presents...


----------

